# SUCHE schnelle Fahrer für THE RUN!



## Metbier (27. Januar 2012)

*SUCHE schnelle Fahrer für THE RUN!*

Ich spiele verdammt gerne "THE RUN" Online. Nur leider treffe ich oft auch auf Spott, Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen 
Ich bin halt oft schneller wie die anderen, und wenn ich schneller mein dann meine ich schneller 10,20, oder 30 Sekunden sind keine Seltenheit. Ich hatte auch schon einige Spiele gewonnen wo kein anderer außer mir das Ziel erreicht hat, niemand ist im Ziel gekommen, weil ich halt zu schnell war.....
Ich kann da nichts für, ich weiß nicht wo rann es liegt. Ich nehme mal an meiner Internet Verbindung von Kabel Deutschland, und das ich ein guten Ping hab. Die Geschwindigkeit ist 32000. 
Das gute ist, ich bin nicht der einzige. Ich bin grob geschätzt gegen 5-10 andere Racer gefahren die mir das Wasser reichen konnten.

Und das ist auch der Grund warum ich den Raum auf gemacht hab. 
Ich suche Fahrer die mir das Wasser reichen können, Racer die ebenfalls wesentlich schneller sind als andere Fahrer. Damit das Fahren wieder Spaß macht, und man wieder Herausforderungen hat. 
Mein Spiel Name ist "Wishmaster72er"
Schreibt hier rein oder in die Freundes suche bei Origin.

PS: Ich hab nicht mein Spiel gekräckt, gehackt oder ähnliches. Weil ich weiß das denken einige, dem ist nicht so!

Also Leute, meldet euch.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Januar 2012)

Editier mal deine Überschrift. Es geht auch ohne ausrufezeichen und dazu denke ich suchst du schnelle Fahrer.


----------



## Metbier (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: SUCHE schnelle Fahrer für THE RUN!*

Alles klar, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Metbier (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: SUCHE schnelle Fahrer für THE RUN!*

Ich weiß nicht was passiert ist, aber meine Power ist weg
ich fahr jetzt wie jeder andere.....
Ist richtig Ätzend!!!!!


----------



## matze95 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: SUCHE schnelle Fahrer für THE RUN!*

Dann hast du ja jetzt dein Ziel erreicht, denn jetzt sollte die Herausforderung ja wieder da sein.


----------



## Metbier (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: SUCHE schnelle Fahrer für THE RUN!*

sehr witzig
Aber hast recht. Ist sehr ungewohnt, nicht mehr immer vorne mit da bei zu sein.
Ich weis auch nicht was das ausgelöst hat


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. März 2012)

*AW: SUCHE schnelle Fahrer für THE RUN!*



Metbier schrieb:


> Ich weis auch nicht was das ausgelöst hat


  *->*


----------



## Metbier (3. März 2012)

*AW: SUCHE schnelle Fahrer für THE RUN!*

was los brennmeister??? hast du Power im Spiel ???


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. März 2012)

*AW: SUCHE schnelle Fahrer für THE RUN!*

@ Metbier: Ich habe *volle Power* in _jedem_ Spiel. _*NOS*_ inhaliere ich zum Frühstück...


----------



## Metbier (5. März 2012)

*AW: SUCHE schnelle Fahrer für THE RUN!*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> @ Metbier: Ich habe *volle Power* in _jedem_ Spiel. _*NOS*_ inhaliere ich zum Frühstück...


 
(lach) hihihihi....    alles klar...!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. März 2012)

*AW: SUCHE schnelle Fahrer für THE RUN!*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> @ Metbier: Ich habe *volle Power* in _jedem_ Spiel. _*NOS*_ inhaliere ich zum Frühstück...


 ...und _dies_ ist mein Kugelschreiber: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

